# 4 month feed.



## noneedforalarm (Dec 5, 2008)

ok store bought soil...it has 4 months of feed in it and i was wondering if this would be sustainable for the plant we all know and love...i understand there are micro nutrients n stuff but funds are low and most of the money is in the lights,just wondering if i should pick up some feed anytime soon or is this good until i get a mother and apply my own nutrients and so on and so on. thanks.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 5, 2008)

be very careful with anything that says feeds for x months. everytime you water it releases nutes and can burn and/or kill seedlings. if you can't find any soil without nutes then i would suggest giving the soil a good flush before usin. jmo

have you looked at a local nursery not just walmart or homedepot. you'll find better products there. jmo


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 5, 2008)

what kind & brand? what stage is plant in-seed, seedling, mature veg....?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 5, 2008)

just transplanted into 4 month scotts premium and they are 1 month old


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 24, 2009)

I am using maricle grow soil that has time release with my earth juice nutrients and it is working well. I just have to be careful to not put too many nutrients in so I don't burn my plants. They are lookin good after almost 4 weeks


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*well your plant has survived its seedling stage in the soil :clap:it will tell you when it needs feeding ,,then start of small and work your way up to stronger strenghts *


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2009)

When I was growing in soil I used MG once,,damn near killed all three of my plants. I will never do it again. Everytime you water,,you should not feed,,but with soils like that,,,thats exactly what you are doing.
Flush the soil and add your own nutes when needed.


----------



## Codybear (Feb 24, 2009)

"Back in the day" I would buy whatever caught my eye at walmart, bring it home, germ some seeds, place them in the soil in single serving milk cartons and never seemed to have any problems.  Now i buy all kinds off goodies to make me a better gardener but the simple approach is still very effective.  I dont know if my results are better now than they were then, but now i feel like i'm doing everything i can to optimize my girls.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 24, 2009)

i have had pretty good results using this soil.the ratings are 0.03-0.07.-0.04 or something along those lines,either way basically nothing.so its a pretty good deal even though it says 4 month feed it pays to read the damn ratings.also yes i have learned quite a bit about proper soil usage in my months of being here.


----------

